# Jeep trails around Five mile pass.



## pkred

Went up the Rattlesnake and Constrictor jeep trails today. Here is a shot of my TJ on Rattlesnake.

[attachment=5:16v7dh72]flex.JPG[/attachment:16v7dh72]

If any of you have been on the Constrictor you will know exactly where these next shots take place. This was the first time I have been all the way thru this trail. I did it all under my own power, except the waterfall/eagles nest even my buddies ripped CJ needed to winch up that monster.

[attachment=4:16v7dh72]waterfall1.JPG[/attachment:16v7dh72]

[attachment=3:16v7dh72]waterfall2.JPG[/attachment:16v7dh72]

[attachment=2:16v7dh72]waterfall3.JPG[/attachment:16v7dh72]

My sunshine!

[attachment=1:16v7dh72]gavin.JPG[/attachment:16v7dh72]

Here is a shot of my buddies CJ.

[attachment=0:16v7dh72]stevescj.JPG[/attachment:16v7dh72]

Good times!


----------



## sawsman

Looks fun pkred!

I'd say you're ready for Moab!! 8) 

Stay safe out there.


----------



## pkred

That was a make sure everything is ready run. Leaving for Moab Thursday afternoon. :wink:


----------



## Bax*

Looks like you had a great time over there. How was Moab?


----------



## yfzduner450

This is a great example of how people can ruin a great trail. The eagle's nest in the last series used to be a tough obstacle. About 5 years ago only buggies could go up it, now everyone with a lift kit can do it.


----------



## pkred

you still got to have big steelies to get over the Eagles nest/ Water fall winched or otherwise. Lets see your pics yzfdunner450 or are you just talking out your a$$? I have been there many times and know there are two types of people who make it over that obstacle, those who drive buggies, and those who can use a winch. No stocker with a lift has a prayer of mounting that b!tch. :wink:


----------



## yfzduner450

pkred said:


> you still got to have big steelies to get over the Eagles nest/ Water fall winched or otherwise. Lets see your pics yzfdunner450 or are you just talking out your ****? I have been there many times and know there are two types of people who make it over that obstacle, those who drive buggies, and those who can use a winch. No stocker with a lift has a prayer of mounting that b!tch. :wink:


Hey pkred, If you think you need big steelies to get winched up an obstacle, you need to find a new hobby like krocheting!! I don't just talk sh!t either, I don't write checks my a$$ can't cash!! Here's some REAL rockcrawling for ya guys. I don't have any pics of rattlesnake or constrictor cuz we do it in 2wd, except for wayne's world and the nest. 
Ps. the date is off on the camera


----------



## pkred

That's a nice rig. 8)


----------

